# Какой поисковой системой вы пользуетесь?



## oleg45120 (2 Апр 2014)

Друзья, Хочу провести небольшой опрос.

Какой поисковой системой вы пользуетесь:
1) Яндекс
2) Google
3) Bing
4) Рамблер
5) Другая


----------



## bombastic (2 Апр 2014)

90% гугл + гуглофон


----------



## Дмитрий2008 (2 Апр 2014)

Google.


----------



## vev (2 Апр 2014)

Yandex
Google


----------



## ze_go (2 Апр 2014)

Google


----------



## uri (2 Апр 2014)

Google


----------



## айдар (3 Апр 2014)

google!


----------



## Евген (3 Апр 2014)

http://nigma.ru/
Интеллектуальная поисковая система. Часто бывает, что нужное отыскивается в ней быстрее, нежели в других поисковиках.


----------



## askurpela (3 Апр 2014)

гугл.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (4 Апр 2014)

По умолчанию стоит Гугл, если результаты поиска не удовлетворяют, то ищу в Яндексе. Поиск в этих системах немного отличается.


----------

